# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Givenchy Menswear Fall/Winter 2017/2018 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week in Paris - January 20, 2017 (5x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (21 Jan. 2017)

Thanks for Kendall


----------



## bellybutton007 (22 Jan. 2017)

Ha Ha Ha sieht echt aus wie das Outfit einer Oma von 60 Jahre . Die Mode ist einfach nur noch zum Totlachen


----------



## blankhabach (23 Jan. 2017)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

